# What could this be?



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

My birds are breeding right now and for some reason they are drinking alot of water, its usually empty by the time i re-feed them but it seems like half it ends up on the floor. The floor and the nest box's all are like 75% water as it seems from there poop is this a bad thing?


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

OH and I was wondering if i can medicate my birds while there breeding or no?


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

Ive been going through the same thing lately. I sent a dropping sample off, and found out my birds have worms and e-coli. I keep a clean loft and take very good care of my birds, so this came as a surprise to me. Im also in the midst of breeding season, but I figure I have no choice. I have been giving a antibio and a wormer. I will follow this up with a good probiotic.


----------



## jandkds (Aug 25, 2009)

What is a good wormer to use with pigeons and what is the dosage recomendation? I have been having this issue lately as well...one day their poop is perfectly normal and the next it is watery and they drink a lot. Their grit consumption also seems to have increase. Could this be due to a health issue or because they are being pigs about the safflower seeds? They pick them out of their mix and throw the rest on the floor!


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

jandkds said:


> What is a good wormer to use with pigeons and what is the dosage recomendation? I have been having this issue lately as well...one day their poop is perfectly normal and the next it is watery and they drink a lot. Their grit consumption also seems to have increase. Could this be due to a health issue or because they are being pigs about the safflower seeds? They pick them out of their mix and throw the rest on the floor!


The poop is watery because they are drinking a lot more than usual. The concern should be why they are drinking this much


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Have you checked their mouth for canker?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

jandkds said:


> What is a good wormer to use with pigeons and what is the dosage recomendation? I have been having this issue lately as well...one day their poop is perfectly normal and the next it is watery and they drink a lot. Their grit consumption also seems to have increase. Could this be due to a health issue or because they are being pigs about the safflower seeds? They pick them out of their mix and throw the rest on the floor!


Having canker could cause them to drink more, but if they are pigging out on the grit, that would also make them drink more.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

jandkds said:


> What is a good wormer to use with pigeons and what is the dosage recomendation? I have been having this issue lately as well...one day their poop is perfectly normal and the next it is watery and they drink a lot. Their grit consumption also seems to have increase. Could this be due to a health issue or because they are being pigs about the safflower seeds? They pick them out of their mix and throw the rest on the floor!


Invermectin is good for worms, Wazine has worked for me, some like worm out gel. Go to Foy's or somewhere like that and check out what they have.

http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/


----------



## jboy1 (Jan 26, 2005)

Pmv Will Make Pigeons Drink Allot Of Water.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

If they are feeding young birds 
They take in more water. Now are they locked down in individual pens If so are your waters cover so they do not spill as easy. PLUS just a simple old close pin works to hold waters in place.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

jboy1 said:


> Pmv Will Make Pigeons Drink Allot Of Water.


There are many things that will make them drink more water. Coccidiosis is another one, but there are many.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

I have breeders on one side about 11 pair?
And about 16 birds on the other side with no babies. 

The breeeders floor is really bad and the birds with no babies it too a little

I did notice a breeder hen not moving alot and when i put my hand close to her she will have random flinch's. I put her by herself for now and have moved her babies under another pair. I think im going to let them finish with the babies in the nest then medicate them all. Unless i can medicate while there is babies.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

What are you feeding? Dave


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Its a breeding mix from baden


----------



## dave77 (Jan 26, 2010)

http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/6014.html

works like a charm.....


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

Breeding mixes usually have more pellets. Pellet consumption results in more watery stools then feeding grains.
Does your breeding mix have more pellets than your usual mix?
If it does that could be the cause of the excess moisture.
Keith


----------

